# New UUC product



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Have you guys seen this yet?

UUC "Rasp-X" midpipe for the E46 M3 now available


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Psst, JST...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Comparison movie*

http://www.uucmotorwerks.com/raspx/RASP-X_SHOOTOUT.mov


----------



## Kevlar (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to order one when I recover from the last performance upgrades  :thumbup:


----------

